

What happened when I had my genome sequenced - BioGeek
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2013/jun/08/genome-sequenced

======
tmandarano
Think having your "identity" stolen today is bad? Imagine the future when they
take your genome.

~~~
vonskippy
"Take" \- I'm more worried some BioTech will patent my own genome.

~~~
tmandarano
It's a likely scenario that there will be patents placed on manipulation of
your own genome. Imagine finding out that you could reduce your chances of
cancer by 50% but you'd have to use a genetic altering treatment that is
patented and costs $100,000. It's coming.

